# whats involed in buying shares in AIB or BOI?



## thefires (17 Nov 2007)

can anyone tell me whats involed in buying shares in AIB or BOI


----------



## Protocol (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*

You ring a stockbroker, and place an order.

You may have to have an account with the broker first.

Or, if you have internet banking, you may be able to buy online.

I use my NIB internet banking to buy shares. Commission = 20 euro.


----------



## homer911 (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*

AIB have a special service for AIB account holders.  I think you can buy shares in your local branch


----------



## stir crazy (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*



homer911 said:


> AIB have a special service for AIB account holders.  I think you can buy shares in your local branch



what do they charge for this ? how competitive is it ?


----------



## IFT (18 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*

edit..


----------



## stir crazy (18 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*



IFT said:


> lthough the commisson is not competitive its a hassle free way of investing in stocks.



I dont agree that its hassle free. I find sharewatch not only to be cheaper but also a lot more hassle free


----------



## IFT (19 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*



stir crazy said:


> I dont agree that its hassle free. I find sharewatch not only to be cheaper but also a lot more hassle free



Interesting. How do you purchase shares in sharewatch ? i.e. do you do it on-line or by phone and how is the money transferred from your bank account to their account ?

I ask as it takes me less than a minute to purchase shares with the proceeds going directly from my current AIB on-line a/c to the stockbroker. Just curious how sharewatch competes with that service?


----------



## stir crazy (19 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*



IFT said:


> Interesting. How do you purchase shares in sharewatch ? i.e. do you do it on-line or by phone and how is the money transferred from your bank account to their account ?
> 
> I ask as it takes me less than a minute to purchase shares with the proceeds going directly from my current AIB on-line a/c to the stockbroker. Just curious how sharewatch competes with that service?



I have purchased and sold shares over the phone and have found it to be a pleasant and easy experience  I dont bother doing anything online except research.
The transaction is instantaneous. After some research, I call the number and inquire as to what price they can see for it, then I am offered a price and I give my word to buy or sell at this price. I would consider overpaying for a relatively simple service from the arrogant (IMO) banks at home to be a hassle.  Cant wait to see if Halifax introduces some kind of walk in share dealing service


----------



## IFT (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Shares in AIB*



stir crazy said:


> I have purchased and sold shares over the phone and have found it to be a pleasant and easy experience  I dont bother doing anything online except research.
> The transaction is instantaneous. After some research, I call the number and inquire as to what price they can see for it, then I am offered a price and I give my word to buy or sell at this price. I would consider overpaying for a relatively simple service from the arrogant (IMO) banks at home to be a hassle.  Cant wait to see if Halifax introduces some kind of walk in share dealing service



Ok I am not certain i would apply the term hassle to 'arrogant' banks ...  but...to my original question.......after you agreed to buy or sell at a certain price how do you transfer your funds to sharewatch ?


----------



## bleary (20 Nov 2007)

Interested too -They say you dont have to set up an account but do you not have to satisfy Money laundering Requirements?


----------

